# GPU Temperatur auslesen



## Phantis (15. Juni 2009)

brauche nen Tool um die GPU temp auszulesen ähnlich wie bei core Temp für cpu

oder gibt es vielleicht sogar ein Core temp plugin für die GPU temperatur

sollte aufjedenfall nicht allzu viel Systemleistung ziehen wenn es läuft


----------



## _montana (15. Juni 2009)

Gpu-z


----------



## aurionkratos (15. Juni 2009)

Was für eine Grafikkarte hast du? Es ist nicht bei allen möglich.

GPU-Z müsste die Temp anzeigen.


----------



## msix38 (15. Juni 2009)

Real Temp

MfG, MSIX


----------



## Gohrbi (16. Juni 2009)

Nimm doch das ATI Tray Tool, da kannste die Temp, wie bei CoreTemp in der Infoleiste anzeigen lassen.

ATi Tray Tools Download - ComputerBase


----------



## tripod (17. Juni 2009)

nextsensor ist auch einen blick wert,
lediglich in den autostart muss man es selbst rein tun, da diese funktion nicht eingebaut ist... oder ich habs noch nicht gefunden


----------

